# Sit in or Sit on for Fishing?



## irishmanusa

Going to purchase my first kayak with the purpose of fishing some of Michigan's smaller rivers & streams for trout. Have been overwhelmed by styles, accessories, makes, models, price, etc. Guess my biggest question/concern is which is a better bet for fishing: *Sit-in style or Sit-on style? *Also - i'm a pretty big guy at 220, 6'2" - does that make one style better than the other? Just need some advice to get pointed in the right direction. Steelie season is coming fast.

Thanks.
Mark


----------



## GeeEmm

I'm very happy with my sit-on-top. My preference is for a boat that has movable foot pegs in lieu of molded slots for your feet. Just my preference. Send me a message if you're near Monroe and would like to try my sit-on-top.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Zofchak

irishmanusa said:


> Going to purchase my first kayak with the purpose of fishing some of Michigan's smaller rivers & streams for trout. Have been overwhelmed by styles, accessories, makes, models, price, etc. Guess my biggest question/concern is which is a better bet for fishing: *Sit-in style or Sit-on style? *Also - i'm a pretty big guy at 220, 6'2" - does that make one style better than the other? Just need some advice to get pointed in the right direction. Steelie season is coming fast.
> 
> Thanks.
> Mark


 Sit on top hands down!  They generally offer more stability, WAY easier to get in and out of (Even in deep water), safer (At least in most conditions one would encounter while fishing) and they offer freedom of movement and storage/rigging options that are not easily obtainable on most sit insides. 
Sit insides do offer some advantages (Speed and protection from the elements being the most significant), but in 99% of fishing situations I would much rather have a SOT.


----------



## irishmanusa

Thanks guys. 
GeeEmm - Saw the "Demo Day" post...crap - I'll be working. Thanks for the offer too.
Zofchak - That's the info I was looking for. How maneuverable is a sit-on in a river situation? Longer better? Need a rudder?


----------



## Tagz

I am new to the kayak scene. Been looking at them for a few years and like you was not sure what route to go. Ended up picking up a Jackson coosa a few weeks ago and love it. It's speciality is river fishing but I have used it on big lakes and enjoy it. It's a sot. Like others have said that seems like the best way to go for fishing. Best addition so far is a drag chain for an anchor. You sit up pretty high in it with the seat in the high position and the wind blows you around a bit. Drag anchor helps.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zofchak

irishmanusa said:


> Thanks guys.
> GeeEmm - Saw the "Demo Day" post...crap - I'll be working. Thanks for the offer too.
> Zofchak - That's the info I was looking for. How maneuverable is a sit-on in a river situation? Longer better? Need a rudder?



Normally, the shorter a kayak is the more maneuverable it is, and the longer the better the tracking and the better the speed (But this in not always the case). You definitely do not need a rudder for river fishing or small lakes. It can come in handy to position yourself while anchored in a river, but for the most part they are only needed to enable better tracking in windy, open water situations. 

IMO 12-13' is about as long as you would want to go if you plan on using it mostly for river fishing. That's long enough to account for your size, but still small enough to offer good maneuverability in tight and fast changing river fishing situations. Good models in that size range are the Wilderness Systems Tarpon 12', WIlderness Systems Ride, the Ocean Kayak Big Game and the Malibu Stealth 12' (My favorite, but I may be slightly biased :lol. A lot of guys are now running the Coosa yaks, but I don't have any experience with those models to recommend them.


----------



## wartfroggy

ON.....Sit ONNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Yakman

If your anywhere near Newaygo your welcome to come and try out my Kayaks, I bought two sot Ocean Kayak Trident 13's this spring and love them. I'm also 6'2" but weigh considerably more than you do. (I'll leave it at that) lol
I've fished many local lakes around this area but still haven't got on the Muskegon river quite yet but hope to during Steelhead season.


----------



## wartfroggy

Yakman said:


> If your anywhere near Newaygo your welcome to come and try out my Kayaks, I bought two sot Ocean Kayak Trident 13's this spring and love them.


 I've got an O-K Prowler 13 and love it. It tracks nice for paddling or trolling, and is OK in the river. Bigger slower rivers it is fine in, but in smaller faster rivers, I have more issues. Because it is long and tracks well, it is tougher to manuever in tight quarters.


----------



## irishmanusa

Thanks for all the input - really helps. Looks like I'm leaning towards the SOT Wilderness Systems 120 Tarpon. I found one locally that's a Demo and can get a great price on it...that'll leave some cash for all the accessories! Odd not one person (that replied) is for a sit-in style for fishing, even though they make plenty of them


----------



## GeeEmm

Great choice! This is my boat which is very similar: 

http://m.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=420899

I think Wilderness and Perception are same parent company.

You'll love it!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## irishmanusa

GeeEmm said:


> Great choice! This is my boat which is very similar:
> 
> http://m.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?r=view&i=420899
> 
> I think Wilderness and Perception are same parent company.
> 
> You'll love it!


They look real close to being the same. I'm gonna try before I buy to make certain it's the right choice for me...


----------



## GoNorthMore

irishmanusa said:


> "Odd not one person (that replied) is for a sit-in style for fishing, even though they make plenty of them "
> 
> Just to prove you can catch fish from a Sit Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sit Inside has only a couple advantages; lightweight, more protected, lower cost options and maybe more agile fishing narrow trout streams.
> 
> But if your primary use is fishing you can't beat a sit on top. Stability and ability to get back in easily in deep water relate to safety, but room to mount gear and holders, fishing rougher water and bigger water are also advantages.


----------



## Michyaker

You will that most anglers will choose the SOT vs the SINK. SINK's offer the ability to get out of the elements,But limit you on personal space and tackle storage(most models). SINK's do track and glide throw the water a little better due to a narrower design. 
SOTs offer much more room for the angler when it comes to personal space and storage. Easy access to all your gear during the battle. They are a little wider and drag slightly more than SINKs but Newer models have been able to combat that issue. 
For the purpose of small rivers as you stated I would about anything over 13ft, you probably like a 10-12ft. All depends on your definition of small river. You'll want to make sure it supports you weight and has enough room for your gear. Ocean Kayaks trident series are very nice. They offer a trident 11,13 and 15. I suggest going to test paddle some different designs before purchase.

Hope this helps a little. Good luck



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Vicious Fishous

SOT for sure. I've got an inch and a few pounds on you and I have 2 sinks and two sots. They are not drift boats when it comes to actively dishing downstream. Even on small rivers its hard to make casts without anchoring. Or you only get one shot as you drift by. And if you get a decent fish on that wants to go back to cover as you get sucked into a strainer, well it gets pretty interesting fast. I push the small stream limits with my yaks and they are best suited as a mode of transportation when in tight quarters. Rivers like the Grand and K zoo it's easy fishing in bigger water. Good luck.
Pete


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## John M

Vicious Fishous said:


> SOT for sure. I've got an inch and a few pounds on you and I have 2 sinks and two sots. They are not drift boats when it comes to actively dishing downstream. Even on small rivers its hard to make casts without anchoring. Or you only get one shot as you drift by. And if you get a decent fish on that wants to go back to cover as you get sucked into a strainer, well it gets pretty interesting fast. I push the small stream limits with my yaks and they are best suited as a mode of transportation when in tight quarters. Rivers like the Grand and K zoo it's easy fishing in bigger water. Good luck.
> Pete
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have the same question as the OP.

Are you saying that you'd use a SOT in the Grand, or a SINK? I am looking for a kayak and would probably only use it in Lake Lansing and the small lakes and ponds around here, maybe in big slow rivers like the Grand.

I'd also be loading it by myself.


----------



## hnt4food

I much prefer a SINK. Actually I prefer the hybrid style, which is basically a cross between a kayak and a canoe. It offers all the stability anyone should need, keeps your gear inside so if you are fishing small creeks or even large waters but fishing near shore, there is no chance for gear getting tangled in the shoreline brush if you are battling a good fish. In rough water they are much dryer. I have used all three styles and will take the hybrid anyday. After 25 years of kayak angling, using at least a dozen and a half different styles, I can not see many advantages to an sot other than ease of getting out if you flip and are a novice. In my opinion, the Native Watercraft Ultimate 14.5 is by far the best fishing and hunting kayak on the market.


----------

